

Hackernews|Ask HN : Review my startup weekend project - kodeshpa

We meet people at different event and location, we share business cards. Sometimes we run out of it and then it becomes extremely difficult to connect people when needed. Also afterwards, we have to maintain stack of cards and reconnect it with person with where we meet.  Secondly for most of the people like students, workers who don't have business card, it's becomes very difficult to make connection and share contacts and remain connected.
We developed a product to solve these problems, it’s called Digixcard. Digixcard create your own business / personal card using your social network's profile. It's a location aware mobile application which allows you to create and share your cards on the fly. 
www.zubha-labs.com/pages/labs-1
digixcard.com
======
willheim
YABCT: Yet another business card thingamajig.

There are several out there already. All of them require traction to become
serious contenders. Bump is probably the best known. Yet, the greatest
downfall to any is that each party must be a member of that app.

Paper cards still rule the roost (and with digitizers have become a lot easier
to manage). Google App has a business card reader on it. Very cool.

Still, the best way I've seen and used so far is twitter. You meet, like, and
trade twitter handles becoming followers right away. Then later, follow up for
more info. This is not for the more serious connections where paper cards
rule.

Just my opinion

~~~
kodeshpa
Thanks absolutely paper card still rules but for business people, we intend to
generate a card on the fly using your Facebook, Twitter data. It is
customizable and you can personalize it as you want. E.g. for business meeting
just use business profile while in party go for flashy theme. Interesting part
is anyone with Facebook account can use it.

------
tgrass
Language note: "Digixcard is a digital business card that IS connects everyone
at your next event" should read "Digixcard is a digital business card that
connects everyone at your next event." No 'IS'.

~~~
kodeshpa
Thanks for note. Any idea how should i move this conversation under ASK HN
category?

------
DLaulkar
I never have business cards and would love a way to make contacts from my
smart phone. This will help me build my professional network.

~~~
kodeshpa
Thanks, yes will change how we use business cards. Our tag line is share
forever. Once you share a digixcard anytime onwards you can goto facebook
application launch it and connect with people when needed. Mainly that person
don't need to be your facebook friend.

------
kodeshpa
Please tell, "How to post this question into ASK HN category"

------
rjawali
Cool idea, which all platform does it support, right now

~~~
kodeshpa
We developed it over last weekend for android in the startup weekend. It is a
prototype now. But We are working hard to make it available soon in android
and iphone market.

